# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Latest commision done! City of Loudwater

## Strigunart

The city of Loudwater, my latest commission for a DM, really like how it turned out  :Very Happy: 

Fully hand drawn and coloured on a3 size paper with dip pens, fineliners and inks. Took around 45 hrs to make. 

Here are my pages if you'd like to see my progress and daily uploads  :Smile: 
FB : https://www.facebook.com/Strigunart/...ges_you_manage
IG: https://www.instagram.com/strigun.art/


If you're a writer, DM, game developer or simply a map enthusiast and and are interested in a map in my style hit me up!!!

----------


## Arimel

That is a lot of lines/trees/buildings/you get what I mean! I like your choice of colors (for the colored version) and the linework is very good. I can well imagine this taking 45 hours!

----------


## JoshStolarz

Very nice! Definitely a lot of tiny trees and details to consume 45 hours of time  :Very Happy: . I m partial to the line work version on the aged paper. It gives it that more rustic 18th century feel.

Nice work!
- Josh

----------


## Strigunart

> That is a lot of lines/trees/buildings/you get what I mean! I like your choice of colors (for the colored version) and the linework is very good. I can well imagine this taking 45 hours!


Stipling - how to spend the amount of time you'll never be able to charge  :Very Happy:  thanks a lot man!

----------


## Strigunart

> Very nice! Definitely a lot of tiny trees and details to consume 45 hours of time . I m partial to the line work version on the aged paper. It gives it that more rustic 18th century feel.
> 
> Nice work!
> - Josh


Next time someone orders an elven town I'll send in the orcs first to clear the trees out! thanks a lot!  :Very Happy:

----------

